# Encore une victime Aiport sur iBook 1.33 12"



## warren2312 (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je possède un iBook 12" 1.33 dont je suis très satisfait, mais je fais maintenant parti de ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leurs cartes AirPort.

Sauf que travaillant dans un centre agrée Apple, je connais bien ces problèmes.
Hélas je vois certains dire : "Achète une autre carte AirPort et ca fonctionnera"

*Que n'est ni !* J'ai déjà fait le test sur ma machine ainsi que sur d'autres, le problème n'intervient pas tout de suite mais au bout d'une heure ou deux ça refait un Kernel Panic et au redémarrage vous avez le droit à : "Floating point unavailable" ou encore à "Invalid access at" dans l'open firmware :rateau:

Cependant, voici une technique simple pour les personnes qui malgré l'absence du WiFi veulent le Bluetooth : 

- Booter votre système en *Safe Mode* en maintenant la touche Shift enfoncée au démarrage, 
- Ou supprimer les deux fichiers suivants : "_AppleAirport.kext_" et "_AppleAirport2.kext_" dans le dossier "/Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions/"    ( Assurez-vous d'avoir les permissions  )
Et vous bénéficierais du Bluetooth sans le WiFi mais sans Kernel Panic.

Je suis en train actuellement de déterminer le problème ( Qui n'est je vous rassure pas la carte maitresse, car sans la carte AirPort, tout fonctionne bien ) de cette fameuse carte et des extensions de OS X, car par grande suprise, sous *Ubuntu PPC*, aucun problème n'apparait.

Je vous tiendrais au courant de tout ca.


----------



## pacis (12 Septembre 2007)

tiens nous au courant donc .  et bonne chasse aux infos.


----------



## .Steff (12 Septembre 2007)

Ouf, ne le prends pas mal mais ca me rassure que d'autres ait le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que moi !!!
Moi j'ai trouv&#233; la solution, j'ai enlev&#233; la carte... Enfin solution, faut le dire vite mais si je fais pas &#231;a, &#231;a me fait un tas de soucis au d&#233;marrage, genre ca trouve pas le disque sur lequel d&#233;marrer.
Moi, la conclusion du centre agr&#233;e apple vers chez moi, "carte m&#232;re HS". Enfin je ne leur ai pas non plus donn&#233; ma machine pour un devis, j'ai juste &#233;t&#233; les voir pour en parler, et ils m'ont dit que ce n'&#233;tait pas possible que ca vienne de la carte airport.
Alors maintenant je ne sais plus quoi penser. Je m'&#233;tais convaincus de cette r&#233;ponse !!!


----------



## warren2312 (13 Septembre 2007)

*Après tant d'heures de recherche et de bidouille sur mon ibook, j'ai enfin trouvé d'où venait le problème !

*C'est tout simplement qu'en effectuant une pression sur la carte airport et en demarrant l'ordinateur, pas d'illegal instruction rien de tout ca et tout fonctionne : la preuve je vous écrit à partir de mon ibook et j'y suis depuis maintenant hier.

Je vais vous décrire la manipulation à faire :

1°) Pour éviter de faire un texte trop long, il va falloir que vous demontiez votre ibook jusqu'a temps de voir votre airport ( A enlever : Batterie, Top case, Bottom Case, Top Shield )

2°) Des que vous avez accès à l'interieur de votre ibook et que vous voyez votre disque dur et votre AirPort, suivez ce que je vais vous dire :



```
- [U]Enlevez le petit plastique rectangulaire situé au bas de votre airport [/U]grace aux vis situées aux extremités du plastique.
- Déchirez un [U]demi morceau de papier[/U] A4 ou Letter et pliez le de façon a ce qu'il soit épais et rectangulaire
- [U]Placez votre papier en dessous du petit rectangle plastique[/U] pour[B] effectuer la pression[/B] nécessaire au bon fonctionnement de l'airport
- [U]Revissez assez fort[/U] sans trop casser le plastique 
- [B][COLOR=Blue]Profitez[/COLOR][/B] !
```

Au final vous devriez avoir juste un morceau de papier épais en dessous du plastique qui retient l'airport.

N'ayant pas d'appareil photo numérique, je ne peut pas actuellement vous montrer ce que ca donne, mais ca fonctionne très bien !

J'espere que les personnes qui sont en train de lire ca seront satisfaits


----------



## pacis (13 Septembre 2007)

on va donc rajouter ta câle à la liste qui s'allonge des *câles* dans les ibook G3 et G4 ...


----------



## Tox (13 Septembre 2007)

Bref, faut être "calé" pour travailler sur iBook


----------



## .Steff (13 Septembre 2007)

J'essaye ca demais a la premi&#232;re heure !!!!
Pour vu que ca fonctionne...


----------



## pacis (14 Septembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Bref, faut être "calé" pour travailler sur iBook



Apple n'avait *ca-le* savoir ....


----------



## warren2312 (15 Septembre 2007)

up 

Ca marche toujours pour moi, aucun kernel panic, que du bonheur


----------



## Tox (16 Septembre 2007)

pacis a dit:


> Apple n'avait *ca-le* savoir ....


Allo, la hotline ? J'aimerais souscrire un AppleCa*l*e pour mon iBook.


----------



## .Steff (16 Septembre 2007)

Chez moi ca marche pour le moment.
Mais j'ose pas remonter la coque et tout le bazar de peur que ca l&#226;che dans 1 heure...
Je recharge donc les piles de mon APN au cas ou ca marche pour faire un petit reportage photo.
D'ici l&#224;, je vais lui faire subir les pires &#233;preuves WIFI


----------



## .Steff (16 Septembre 2007)

Bon, et bien j'ai bien fait de ne pas le refermer...
H&#233; oui, il n'a pas fallu 1/4 d'heure pour qu'un Kernel Panic pointe le bout de son nez...
J'essaye avec un cale plus grosse mais j'y crois moyen...
Quand m&#234;me, j'ai tout pris en photo !


----------



## warren2312 (17 Septembre 2007)

Salut Steff, juste il faut que ton papier soit vraiement epais, et que le bout seulemetn du papier soit sous la cale. 
Le principal est de faire une pression au milieu de l'airport.
Si tu ne me crois pas, juste appuye assez fort avec ton doigt dessus et attend jusqu'a ce qu'il te passe un Kernel Panic ( donc tu peux toujours attendre ^^ )

Bon courage


----------



## .Steff (17 Septembre 2007)

En effet, j'ai hier soir rajout&#233; une cale plus grosse.
Et jusqu'&#224; maintenant pas de probl&#232;me.
C'est vrai j'avais remarqu&#233; d&#233;j&#224; que quand on bougeait un peu airport &#231;a s'arr&#234;tait mais de m&#234;me que si on touche trop la barrette de RAM rajout&#233;e, la c'est la cata...
Bref, donc deuxi&#232;me chance pour ta solution qui me parait pas mal quand m&#234;me bien que j'ai peur que ma cale en papier ne prenne feux, car &#231;a chauffe grave vers l&#224;.


----------



## pacis (17 Septembre 2007)

avez-vous remarqu&#233; un composant mal soud&#233; ? pouvez-vous mettre une photo de l&#224; o&#249; vous posez la cale ?

merci d'avance


----------



## .Steff (17 Septembre 2007)

ca va venir les photos.
Non je n'ai rien remarqu&#233; de mal soud&#233;.
Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de jeu avec la carte airport quand il n'y a pas de cale.. C'est dingue.


----------



## warren2312 (17 Septembre 2007)

Personnelement je n'ai rien vu de mal soud&#233; aussi.
Mais je me dis qu'Apple n'a sorti que 3 mod&#232;les de Mac ( ibook g4 1.33, ibook g4 1.42 et powerbook 1.5/1.67 ) avec cette carte Airport qui utilise une connectique totalement differente aux autres airport qu'on a pu connaitre. Donc ce ne serait pas tres etonnant qu'elle ne fonctionne pas tres bien.

Sinon .Steff, ne t'inquiette pas, ton papier ne risque pas de bruler, j'ai mesur&#233; la temp&#233;rature du heatsink pendant 1 heure d'utilisation Max du CPU, et ca tourne en moyenne &#224; 65&#176;. Donc pas de panique


----------



## .Steff (17 Septembre 2007)

C'esst du rapide hein :
http://www.steff-online.com/ibookG4
Alors il y a surement quelques erreurs mais je vais les corriger sans trop tarder.
Dites moi ce que vous en pensez aussi.
Par Messages Priv&#233;es car ce n'est pas la peine d'encombrer ce fil.


----------



## warren2312 (18 Septembre 2007)

Up 

Ca fait maintenant 1 semaine et tout fonctionne encore tr&#232;s bien, l'ibook ayant &#233;t&#233; d&#233;plac&#233; plusieurs fois, bien boug&#233; aussi, aucun probl&#232;mes


----------



## pacis (18 Septembre 2007)

.Steff a dit:


> C'esst du rapide hein :
> http://www.steff-online.com/ibookG4
> Alors il y a surement quelques erreurs mais je vais les corriger sans trop tarder.
> Dites moi ce que vous en pensez aussi.
> Par Messages Privées car ce n'est pas la peine d'encombrer ce fil.



merci *.Steff*, je n'en demandais pas tant ...  , une seule photo aurait suffit.

A regarder l'ensemble des photos , soit c'est la carte Airport qui fait mauvais contact avec le connecteur, soit c'est le connecteur sur la carte mère  qui se dessoude légèrement. 

Sur l'image airport3.jpg, ce petit bout de plastique est une pièce rajoutée, ou d'office dans l'ibook ?


----------



## warren2312 (18 Septembre 2007)

Pacis > Le petit bout de plastique est d'office dans l'iBook ( on a de la chance  )


----------



## pacis (18 Septembre 2007)

bien vu alors


----------



## .Steff (19 Septembre 2007)

Oui mais faut quand m&#234;me rajouter du papier


----------



## arnobru (23 Septembre 2007)

Salut,
 j'y croyais pas mais j'ai essay&#233; quand m&#234;me, et l&#224; miracle, le wifi remarche normalement, une merveille que cette trouvaille qui va surement ravire plus d'un possesseur d'ibook G4. Reste &#224; savoir si ca tient!  merci pour cette solution!


----------



## warren2312 (23 Septembre 2007)

Salut arnobru,
je suis content pour toi, en tout cas pour moi le wifi marche toujours autant, j'ai jamais eu de kernel panic, et je deplace tout le temps mon ibook qui reste toujours allum&#233;.


----------



## .Steff (23 Septembre 2007)

moi aussi &#231;a marche toujours !Wifi et bluetooth d'ailleurs.


----------



## arnobru (23 Septembre 2007)

ahh non ca recommence. les Kernel Panic remontrent le bout de leur nez, mais cette fois c'est pas &#224; l'instant exacte ou j'active le wifi, ca marche quelques minutes, voire quelques heures. Faut il mettre une cale plus grosse?


----------



## .Steff (23 Septembre 2007)

Oui moi aussi ca me l'a fait. Tu as vu sur mon site comment ca fait &#224; peu pr&#232;s ?
Il faut bien la mettre au milieu, au fond et bien resserrer les vis.
Ne met pas de cale trop &#233;norme non plus, faut pas casser le morceau de plastique.
Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## arnobru (24 Septembre 2007)

Apparement ca remarche &#224; peu pr&#232;s correctement, j'ai pourtant rien touch&#233; mais aucun kernel panic depuis ce matin je verrais ce week end ce qu'il en est.
Le probl&#232;me c'est que le d&#233;montage de l'ibook c'est pas du gateau et j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; ne plus le refaire, peur de casser un truc ou d'abimer la coque &#224; force de la declipser.
Me reste plus qu'&#224; esperer.


----------



## warren2312 (24 Septembre 2007)

Oui en effet, il faut mettre une cale plus grosse, le principe &#233;tant de faire une pression centrale.
Tiens nous au courant ;-D


----------



## arnobru (26 Septembre 2007)

Bon finalement les kernel panics se faisaient de plus en plus fr&#233;quents j'ai donc du tout redemont&#233;.

Pour voir un peu quelle pression &#233;tait n&#233;cessaire, j'ai demarr&#233; le mac en appuyant avec un doigt sur l'airport, aucun probl&#232;me, je lance le wifi, tout marche... d&#232;s l'instant ou j'ai lach&#233; un peu la pression,instantan&#233;ment, Kernle panic : c'est fou.
J'ai donc mis une cale en papier bien plus grosse ( le bout de plastique est tr&#232;s tordu, pas loin de casser, tr&#232;s serr&#233; donc) et depuis cet apr&#232;s midi, 15h aucun probl&#232;mes. J'esp&#232;re vraiment que &#231;a va tenir. En tout cas merci pour cette solution.


----------



## warren2312 (27 Septembre 2007)

C'est exactement le test que j'avais fait, avec le doigt et sans le doigt, et apres, avoir mis une grosse cale, tout fonctionnait bien.

enjoy ;-)


----------



## warren2312 (29 Septembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas pour vous mais moi ca marche toujours aussi bien, aucun probl&#232;me, aucun kernel panic, Full Hapiness 
En tout cas pour moi le probl&#232;me est clos.


----------



## .Steff (30 Septembre 2007)

Moi aussi tout va bien !!! 
J'ai juste eu a chang&#233; la cale qui avait &#233;t&#233; un peu ratatin&#233;. Mais j'en ai mis une plus grosse est c'est niquel !!!


----------



## ph86 (7 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous!

Merci de tout coeur chez moi aussi ça a marché! Avant je pouvais pas activer mon airport plus de 3 min sans avoir un Kernel Panic, maintenant ça fait presque 24h qu'il est activé,que ça download et aucun problème. C'est fou cette histoire! Enfin je sais pas pour vous mais y me reste cependant un truc bizarre: quand je fais redemarrer ou eteindre l'ibook dans le menu pomme, l'ordi bloque indéfiniment apres avoir viré toute l'interface à part le fond d'écran, je suis obligé de l'eteindre à la sauvache! Et quand je regarde dans le panic.log apres avoir redémarrer je revois le même kernel panic sur l'airport à l'heure exacte à laquelle j'ai commencé à l'éteindre, et pourtant la souris continue à bouger même quand plus rien ne semble bouger...Zarbe!

Peut-être que Leopard arrangera ça...

Enfin sinon encore un ibook sauvé!Merci!


----------



## .Steff (8 Octobre 2007)

Ravi !!!
Dommage surtout qu'Apple ne veuille pas reconna&#238;tre officiellement &#231;a probl&#232;me...
Mais sur les forums am&#233;ricain, une p&#233;tition circule pour &#234;tre envoy&#233; chez Apple. On verra bien.


----------



## ph86 (11 Octobre 2007)

On peut rêver,vont sortir que c'est parce-que on les a un peu trop bougés...
Fait pour encaisser les chocs,mon c... oui


----------



## fede (6 Novembre 2007)

bonjour a tout le monde! J'ai un ibook g4 qui a commencé a faire des kernel panics. A l' a pple store on m'a dit que le problème est de la logic board, mais selon le hardware test , l'erreur est Fan2 /4 Main rear enclosure. Alors je ne sais pas quoi faire. ¿Est ce que quelqun a eu ce problème?. Merci a tout le monde


----------



## .Steff (6 Novembre 2007)

Oula ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas le meilleur fil pour demander ca.
Tu pourrais peut-&#234;tre aller voir dans le forum musique et d'abord faire un recherche pour voir si le probl&#232;me n'est pas r&#233;current.
Ici, c'est le KP caus&#233; par airport et non par la Logic Board.
Bon courage en tout cas.


----------



## pacis (6 Novembre 2007)

.Steff a dit:


> Oula ce n'est peut-être pas le meilleur fil pour demander ca.
> Tu pourrais peut-être aller *voir dans le forum musique *et d'abord faire un recherche pour voir si le problème n'est pas récurrent.
> Ici, c'est le KP causé par airport et non par la *Logic Board*.
> Bon courage en tout cas.



:afraid:   

je ne l'avais jamais faite celle-là !! bravo !!


----------



## .Steff (6 Novembre 2007)

Je lirais mieux la prochaine fois &#231;a m'apprendra &#224; &#234;tre press&#233; !

Ca change tout &#224; ma vision du probl&#232;me du coup...


----------



## tous-les-ex (26 Novembre 2007)

Comme je venais de changer la carte mére moi même, j'ai mis du temps à comprendre pourquoi il ne démarrait pas, en plus, quand c'est comme ça on a tendance à culpabiliser, à douter de son travail, une horreur....
Je vais essayer différentes choses.
J'ai commandé une carte wifi de rechange aux states, je vais donc savoir si le problême vient de la carte elle même ou de la carte mére au niveau du connecteur.
Je fait que les apple center changent la carte mére me laisse à penser que le souci est sur la carte mére.
Je vais aussi repasser la carte wifi au fer à souder pour savoir si c'est elle ou pas ( si c'est possible, bien entendu, parce que ça ne doit pas être gros !!!!
Je vous tiens au courant.
jb


----------



## tous-les-ex (26 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de déshabiller la carte bluetooth/wifi, c'est minuscule et passer un fer à souder là dessus va être épouvantable, mais je vais essayer quand même de chauffer les pattes du connecteur.


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Novembre 2007)

Au pistolet à air chaud, dés que j'ai reçu la nouvelle en protégeant le connecteur, aprés tout, cette carte ne risque plus rien.....


----------



## kanako (27 Novembre 2007)

Pour info : j'ai le même problème qui est apparu dans la première année où j'ai eu mon ibook. 
au SAV, ils m'ont changé la carte mère. Me disant qu'il savait pas d'où venait le problème et que si ça se trouve ça changerai rien. Effectivement ça n'a servit à rien, après un an, j'ai de nouveaux des kernels panics quand airport est activé, sur toutes mes sessions.
Donc le coup de la carte mer, je sais pas trop à quoi ça sert&#8230;
Heureusement que j'avais eu la présence d'esprit de prendre l'extension de garantit voyant des problèmes avec mon ordi dès la première année.
Vous pensez que ej peux leur dire de démonter l'ordi pour faire la bidouille avec le bout de papier ?


----------



## .Steff (27 Novembre 2007)

N'empêche que ca marche !!! mais ils sont trop orgueilleux pour faire ca !! :love:


----------



## warren2312 (28 Novembre 2007)

Oui Kanako, je te conseille vivement de mettre cette cale en papier, ça te permettra de prolonger la vie de ton iBook ( quand je parle de l'iBook, ce n'est pas que de l'AirPort, mais aussi du disque dur, de la carte mère et de la mémoire )
Ca ne coûte rien, et tu ne risque pas grand chose....


----------



## kanako (28 Novembre 2007)

à part que si j'ouvre mon ordi moi-même ça fait sauter la garantie et ça, ça fait un peu chier&#8230;


----------



## .Steff (28 Novembre 2007)

ha il est encore sous garantie ?
Renvoie le alors !!!


----------



## warren2312 (29 Novembre 2007)

Oui ça se peut que le ibook soit encore garanti, j'en vois au travail qui finissent au maximum Juin 2008. En y réfléchissant, le iBook est Milieu 2005.
Ne le renvoie pas, ça ne réglera pas l'affaire, car apple n'a toujours pas reconnu ce problème, et que la plupart des techniciens ( même certifiés ) ne connaissent pas le problème.

Ca m'aurait fais plaisir de me charger de ton iBook, mais je ne pense pas que tu habite près de Montréal ^^

Sinon, comme je disais tentot, tu ne risque pas grand chose au niveau matériel, si tu es attentif, tu dois enlever le top case, le bottom case et le mid shield, et la tu as accès a la carte. Il faut juste avoir les outils pour.


----------



## kanako (29 Novembre 2007)

warren2312 a dit:


> Oui ça se peut que le ibook soit encore garanti, j'en vois au travail qui finissent au maximum Juin 2008. En y réfléchissant, le iBook est Milieu 2005.


Ma garantie se termine en septembre 2008 vu que j'ai acheté mon ordi en septembre 2005 



warren2312 a dit:


> Ne le renvoie pas, ça ne réglera pas l'affaire, car apple n'a toujours pas reconnu ce problème, et que la plupart des techniciens ( même certifiés ) ne connaissent pas le problème.


Ouais, ils vont encore me changer la carte mère !  
Tu crois pas que je peux leur parler de la bidouille et leur demander de faire ça ? (j'ose pas vraiment ouvrir mon ibook comme ça)




warren2312 a dit:


> Ca m'aurait fais plaisir de me charger de ton iBook, mais je ne pense pas que tu habite près de Montréal ^^


En effet, non. C'est gentil de proposer  



warren2312 a dit:


> Sinon, comme je disais tentot, tu ne risque pas grand chose au niveau matériel, si tu es attentif, tu dois enlever le top case, le bottom case et le mid shield, et la tu as accès a la carte. Il faut juste avoir les outils pour.


Oui mais j'ai quand même un peu peur ! :rose:


----------



## warren2312 (30 Novembre 2007)

Au Canada, les sorties d'ordinateurs sont différentes par rapport en France...
Sinon ne parle surtout pas de bidouille, eux ne sont pas responsables pour ca.
La seule facon est que tu le fasse toi.
Je ne te force pas a demonter, mais c'est juste qu'il n'y a pas d'autres solutions.


----------



## kanako (30 Novembre 2007)

Ok 
en tout cas merci pour toutes ces infos&#8230; je vous tiendrais au courant sur ce fil si je fais la bidouille.


----------



## tous-les-ex (2 Décembre 2007)

La même carte wifi est aussi montée sur les powerbook g5, et si on cherche sur internet, on ne trouve pas de topic mentionnant cette panne sur powermac.
J'en déduis donc que le problême doit sans doute se situer sur les soudures ou le connecteur de nos catres méres 1.33ghz.
Le fait que les apple center changent les cartes méres dans ce cas semble renforcer cette hypothése.
Dès que je reçois ma nouvelle carte wifi us, je vous tiens au courant du résultat, mais je prépare déja la fameuse cale.....je vais peut être essayer le liège pour être original.
jb


----------



## warren2312 (3 Décembre 2007)

> La même carte wifi est aussi montée sur les powerbook g5



Je pense que tu voulais dire PowerMac G5, car le powerbook g5 n'existe pas .
Oui en effet il existe la même carte pour le PowerMac G5 ainsi qu'un seul modèle de iMac G5.
Et il n'y a pas de problèmes avec ces derniers.
La solution étant donc le connecteur sur les iBook.


----------



## tous-les-ex (3 Décembre 2007)

Tu as raison, c'est le powermac g5, donc, je suis pessimiste, de toute façon, je vais savoir quand je vais recevoir ma nouvelle carte wifi des Etats Unis.
Quand je vois comment cet Ibook G4 chauffe, je me demande comment les composants ne se resoudent pas spontannément sur la carte.


----------



## warren2312 (4 Décembre 2007)

Je te laisse meme pas une semaine avant un kernel panic ( vu par experience ), et l'ibook chauffe beaucoup à 2 endroits :
- disque dur ( si tu as conservé l'original, c'est un fujitsu , réputé pour qu'il chauffe : 40go et 60go )
- Processeur ( avec le heatsink qui entraine la carte graphique ... )
Mais il ne chauffe pas tant que ca, c'est le plastique qui garde la chaleur, et qui chauffe beaucoup par derrière et au niveau du disque dur.
Au maximum, un 75° ( check dont avec istat pro )
Sinon met voir de la graisse thermique à la place du pad thermique actuel, qui a du fondre pas mal.


----------



## tous-les-ex (10 Décembre 2007)

Si, j'ai changé le disque dur pour un 80go 7200 tmn, ça ne doit rien arranger côté refroidissement, je pense....lol


----------



## warren2312 (11 Décembre 2007)

Je confirme, 7200 fait deja chauffer bien plus, et fais descendre la battrie aussi vite que le disque dur tourne ^^


----------



## warren2312 (12 Décembre 2007)

@ kanako > Je viens d'uploadé le tutorial sur mon site à ce propos, tu l'a en texte, et une vidéo que j'ai faite avec qui va te montrer comment démonter le iBook puis comment réparer le problème. J'espere que ca te servira 

http://www.applintosh.net/readarticle.php?article_id=1


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2007)

Merci ! pour le moment j'ai absolument besoin de l'ordi, jusqu'à vendredi, après je vais quand même essayer de voir avec Apple&#8230; au pire j'aurais une nouvelle carte mère c'est pas forcément un mal&#8230; (si ils ne le font pas je ferais la bidouille moi-même après)


----------



## warren2312 (13 Décembre 2007)

L'idée de la nouvelle carte mère est intéressant, sauf que ce sera évidemment à tes frais, soit un joli total de 600euros environ ( 850$ au Canada ) sans compter les livraisons.
Je te rassure, je travaille dans un centre de service Apple, et je peux te garantir, qu'il n'y a pas d'autres solutions que de mettre la cale.
Bye ;-)


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2007)

Ça ne sera pas à mes frais il est toujours sous garantie !
J'ai bien compris que la cale est la seule solution. Je verrai si j'ai le temps de m'en occuper aussi.


----------



## warren2312 (13 Décembre 2007)

Ah désolé, bon tu es un heureux chanceux 
En espérant pour toi qu'elle soit échangée par la carte mère et pas juste par la carte ( Cela dépendra du technicien qui s'en charge )


----------



## kanako (14 Décembre 2007)

ah je comprends pas trop la différence mais si tu le dis&#8230; !


----------



## warren2312 (14 Décembre 2007)

Ce que je veux dire c'est que le technicien qui se chargera de tester, de diagnostiquer ton ordinateur finira par échanger soit la carte mère, soit la carte airport, soit les 2, mais cela ne réglera rien à l'affaire.


----------



## kanako (14 Décembre 2007)

ah ok. bin je verrai bien. Je ferais la bidouille après.


----------



## tous-les-ex (2 Janvier 2008)

J'ai reçu et installé la nouvelle carte airpot, ça ne marche pas mieux, je crois qu'on peut donc en conclure que le souci est bien la carte mére, ce qui explique l'empressement des apple center de changer celle ci quand le problême est là.
J'ai aussi essayé la cale, mais ça ne marche pas plus, pourtant, j'ai sérré limite, la barre en plastique a même commencée à se fendre.
Voila pour les news, un jour ou je serai en forme, je vais redémonter la carte mére et "repasser" toutes les soudures environnantes, et vérifier aussi les pistes dans la mesure du possible.
Il faudra vraiment un jour de grande forme, car j'appréhende de redémonter l'ibook g4 1.33, c'est vraiment galére et.......risqué, déja remonter le dessus sans coincer les fils du bouton on of est trés délicat, comme le reste d'ailleurs, même bien outillé.
Je vous dirai la suite.
jb


----------



## warren2312 (2 Janvier 2008)

Salut tous-les-ex, ça je l'avais dis précédemment, la carte airport qu'elle soit neuve ou vieille, ça ne change rien. Le problème est définitivement un problème de design au niveau du connecteur de l'airport sur la carte mère. Et on ne peut que le résoudre en mettant la cale.
Car on peut mettre une cale bien épaisse, mais le problème ne serait pas réglé pour autant, il faut qu'en plus d'être épaisse, elle recouvre toute la carte. Voici des témoignages :



> It's a bit late, but I'd like to thank Warren; my iBook 1.42 has been running without kernel panics or random restarts for a few weeks now. (Macosxhints, Cheech'i)





> en recherchant voir si ya du nouveau sur mon sujet  j'ai trouvé un truc (tout récent) faudrait que j'essaye la semaine prochaine (qui ne tente rien n'a rien), paré que c'est un problème de cale...
> cf http://forums.macg.co/vbullet &#8230; ost4403300 // Manipulation effectuée
> Ben à ma grande surprise cela fonctionne plus de problème pour le wifi, plus de kernel panic (pouvu que ça dure) ca doit être la cale qui se délache après un certain temps... hmm mais bon au moins avec cette manip tout va bien ^^ ( Macre, Cbasti1 )





> En effet, j'ai hier soir rajouté une cale plus grosse.
> Et jusqu'à maintenant pas de problème.
> C'est vrai j'avais remarqué déjà que quand on bougeait un peu airport ça s'arrêtait mais de même que si on touche trop la barrette de RAM rajoutée, la c'est la cata...
> Bref, donc deuxième chance pour ta solution qui me parait pas mal quand même bien que j'ai peur que ma cale en papier ne prenne feux, car ça chauffe grave vers là. ( MacG, .Steff )





> Salut,
> j'y croyais pas mais j'ai essayé quand même, et là miracle, le wifi remarche normalement, une merveille que cette trouvaille qui va surement ravire plus d'un possesseur d'ibook G4. Reste à savoir si ca tient! merci pour cette solution! ( MacG, Arnobru )





> Salut à tous!
> 
> Merci de tout coeur chez moi aussi ça a marché! Avant je pouvais pas activer mon airport plus de 3 min sans avoir un Kernel Panic, maintenant ça fait presque 24h qu'il est activé,que ça download et aucun problème. C'est fou cette histoire! Enfin je sais pas pour vous mais y me reste cependant un truc bizarre: quand je fais redemarrer ou eteindre l'ibook dans le menu pomme, l'ordi bloque indéfiniment apres avoir viré toute l'interface à part le fond d'écran, je suis obligé de l'eteindre à la sauvache! Et quand je regarde dans le panic.log apres avoir redémarrer je revois le même kernel panic sur l'airport à l'heure exacte à laquelle j'ai commencé à l'éteindre, et pourtant la souris continue à bouger même quand plus rien ne semble bouger...Zarbe!
> 
> ...



Et j'en passe bien d'autres...


----------



## itOtO (6 Janvier 2008)

Salut Warren et encore merci pour ton astuce, ça fait maintenant 2 semaines que mon iBook remarche comme à ses débuts; en plus ton idée de cale m'a aussi permit de réparer le connecteur du bouton On/Off que j'avais cassé lors d'un de mes nombreux démontages, maintenant il est maintenu en place avec un bout de scotch et pressé contre la carte mère grâce à une autre petite cale... c'est pas beau la technologie??? 

Sinon tous-les-ex tu cherches un problème sur la carte mère mais perso j'ai bien étudié le circuit à cet endroit et il n'y a aucun signe de soudure cassée, d'ailleurs si c'était le cas, la cale ne résoudrait pas le problème chez nous!! Quant à la réaction des centres apple qui est de changer la carte mère, d'après les nombreux sujets de pannes matérielles en tout genre que j'ai parcouru sur le net, ces centre agrées ont souvent tendance à faire ce changement surtout lorsqu'il n'ont aucune idée du problème, et dans notre cas, beaucoup on eu le droit à des changements à répétitions qui ne résolvait pas le problème (réapparition quasi-immédiate ou quelques temps après) ce qui montre bien que ce n'est pas la carte mère en cause. 
Le problème est seulement une mauvaise conception du connecteur et de la carte qui fait qu'avec le temps les deux se désolidarisent et le manque de pression entraîne la panne... ça va pas plus loin.


----------



## warren2312 (7 Janvier 2008)

Salut iToTo, je suis content pour toi et pour ton iBook  
Puis tu as tout à fait raison, les centres de réparation Apple changent soit la carte mère soit la carte airport, mais ça ne mène à rien. Le problème est bien un défaut de connecteur, car la même carte est présente ( comme dis précédemment ) dans certains iMac G5 et certains PowerMac G5.


----------



## tous-les-ex (13 Janvier 2008)

warren2312 a dit:


> Salut tous-les-ex, ça je l'avais dis précédemment, la carte airport qu'elle soit neuve ou vieille, ça ne change rien. Le problème est définitivement un problème de design au niveau du connecteur de l'airport sur la carte mère. Et on ne peut que le résoudre en mettant la cale.
> Car on peut mettre une cale bien épaisse, mais le problème ne serait pas réglé pour autant, il faut qu'en plus d'être épaisse, elle recouvre toute la carte. Voici des témoignages :
> 
> Merci pour le tuyau, je n'avais pas pensé que la cale devait recouvrir toute la carte, et ça me redonne le courage de redémonter le g4, j'avoue que j'étais plutot dégouté de ne pas avoir le wifi opérationnel.
> ...


----------



## kanako (14 Janvier 2008)

ok merci pour tes conseils de démontage...
des nouvelles de mon ibook : il est partit en réparation, on me parlait de changer la carte mère. vont-ils se poser des question à propos de la carte mère qu'ils ont déjà changé une fois ?


----------



## warren2312 (22 Janvier 2008)

Salut Kanako, as-tu des nouvelles du magasin ?


----------



## kanako (26 Janvier 2008)

Salut ! 
Malheureusement non.
J'espère qu'ils m'appellerons en début de semaine prochaine, ça fera deux semaines... (deux semaines sur de vieux portable acer "le moins cher du marché", dur dur )


----------



## kanako (30 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de récupérer mon ordi !
Ils ont changé la carte mère (sans dec' ?) et voilà. Ils en ont aussi profité pour me perde un des pieds de l'ordi, je suis dégoûtée, ça coûte hyper cher et j'en avait déjà racheté !!
Mon pauvre ibook va avoir le cul tout rayé !
Je vais essayer de les appeler voir s'ils ne peuvent rien faire, le problème c'est que je pars pour quelques jours, je ne vais pas pouvoir y retourner avant la semaine prochaine... Enfin bon...

Pour le moment, aucun problème avec airport, évidemment. Je vous préviens si ça arrive !


----------



## warren2312 (1 Février 2008)

Ah la carte mère, j'aurais pas deviné non plus ^^
Sinon c'est pas malin pour le pied, c'est bien beau et facile de l'enlever, mais si ils sont pas capable de le remettre, j'imagine pas l'état à l'intérieur :S
Bye ;-)


----------



## nonoLeRobot (3 Février 2008)

J'ai eu le problème avec la carte wifi mais ça n'apparaissait que lorsque l'ordinateur chauffait (plantages inattendus sans liens apparents avec la carte wifi). En fait sur mon modèle la carte wifi est maintenu par une barre fixée au radiateur donc quand le radiateur chauffe la barre se soulève. Avec une cale en papier, tout marche à merveille  On peut voir un tuto ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=4563141


----------



## nonoLeRobot (3 Février 2008)

Oups le tutu est plutôt ici: http://arnaudblanchard.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article23

Sinon on ne peut pas corriger soit même ses posts ?


----------



## .Steff (3 Février 2008)

nonoLeRobot a dit:


> Oups le tutu est plutôt ici: http://arnaudblanchard.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article23
> 
> Sinon on ne peut pas corriger soit même ses posts ?



SI mais peu de temps après l'avoir posté.


----------



## kertruc (5 Février 2008)

Même chose pour moi...

Mais ça m'apprendra à ne plus trop traîner par ici, car j'ai pas eu l'info...

Donc, j'ai pensé que c'était un pb de disque dur... je l'ai donc changé... pour rien (enfin si, j'ai désormais 160 Go et ça c'est cool...).

Mais la kernel est reviendue tout de suite...

Je pense que je suis bon pour un nouveau démontage et une petite cale.

Je crois que je vais mettre du papier sulfurisé pour éviter que ça ne brûle, qu'en pensez vous ?

Sinon, en attendant, si je laisse la carte désactivée, ça ne fera plus de kernel ? (ça n'a pas l'air présentement...).

En tout cas, merci...


----------



## warren2312 (5 Février 2008)

Salut Kertruc,
En effet, il va falloir sortir les tournevis  
L'idée du papier sulfurisé n'est pas une mauvaise idée, il faudra juste en mettre un peu plus car c'est moins épais.
Oui en désactivant la carte tout fonctionne bien, au pire tu peux démarrer l'ibook en mode "sans extensions".

Bye


----------



## kertruc (5 Février 2008)

Ben, mon expérience vient de te donner tort... 

Airport désactivé et kernel au démarrage... 

Les boules... en plus mon nouveau HD fait "tac".... arghhh, ça sent le macBook ça...


----------



## warren2312 (6 Février 2008)

Bien raison de plus, si ton HD claque au demarrage, c'est certainement du à cela.
J'ai roulé mon iBook avec la carte airport ( sans la cale biensur ) juste en desactivant, 3 jours fonctionnel, après j'ai mis la cale, donc...


----------



## kertruc (6 Février 2008)

Bon, j'ai redémonté (ça va plus vite, je commence à prendre le coup...).

Je suis allé au magasin et j'ai fait échanger mon disque dur.

J'ai tout remonté avec le bout de papier (sulfurisé) sur la carte airport...

Le disque dur ne fait pas de "clac" c'est toujours ça de pris, mais j'ai eu droit à un joli kernel...

Voici le contenu du rapport :

*Wed Feb  6 19:46:04 2008
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x000AE584): "Uncorrectable machine check: pc = 000000002564AE88, msr = 0000000000149030, dsisr = 42000000, dar = 00000000F0490EE4\n" "  AsyncSrc = 0000000000000000, CoreFIR = 0000000000000000\n" "     L2FIR = 0000000000000000,  BusFir = 0000000080000000\n"@/SourceCache/xnu/xnu-1228.0.2/osfmk/ppc/trap.c:975
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x0009AD18 0x0009B6BC 0x00029DC4 0x000AE584 0x000AE804 0x000B22F8 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2df0e280)
      PC=0x2564AE88; MSR=0x00149030; DAR=0xF0490EE4; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x2564AF70; R1=0x232F7BA0; XCP=0x00000008 (0x200 - Machine check)
      Backtrace:
0x02A64BFC 0x256A3B50 0x256A44BC 0x256443D0 0x00355B48 0x00354DAC 
         0x00354E60 0x000AFE54 
      Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
         com.apple.driver.AirPortBrcm43xx(305.25.82)@0x2563a000->0x25766fff
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family(200.7)@0x2490f000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.4)@0x1e664000
            dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily(1.6.0)@0x2485e000
   Exception state (sv=0x1e5a1780)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task*

J'ai un peu les boules...

Pas mis assez de papier ? Autre problème ? (j'ai fait un AHT, j'ai enlevé la barrette de mémoire...)


----------



## kanako (6 Février 2008)

Moi aussi au bout d'un moment j'avait des kernel pannic au démarrage, avec airport désactivé.
Il faut carrément supprimer airport dans les préférences système pour qu'il arrête de nous embêter !


----------



## kertruc (6 Février 2008)

Ben oui, mais moi je veux Airport... c'est pour ça que j'ai mis le papier...

J'ai encore eu un kernel... 

J'ai l'impression qu'il faut plus de papier...

Warren, je ne peux pas lire ta vidéo (fichier trop lourd), t'as pas une photo de la quantité de papier qu'il faut ?

Merci.


----------



## .Steff (7 Février 2008)

http://www.steff-online.com/ibookG4/img/airport3.jpg

Moi j'ai mis ca et ca marche.


----------



## warren2312 (7 Février 2008)

Une demi-feuille A4 ou Letter pliée, ça fera l'affaire.
Dans tous les cas un AHT ou un ASD passera avec ou sans l'AirPort. Mais en effet, le kernel panic s'agit bien de l'AirPort.


----------



## kertruc (7 Février 2008)

Ahhhhh okkkeyyyyy !

J'ai mis la moitié de ça moi et je pensais déjà avoir fait gros....

Ceci dit, même avec la moitié, tout va "mieux" : je n'ai qu'un kernel par jour avec usage intensif...

Donc, je pense que je suis sur la bonne voie, et surtout sur le chemin du 3ème démontage  

Merci

N'empêche, c'est complètement fou cette histoire de cale... mais j'adore, ça c'est de la bidouille...


----------



## warren2312 (7 Février 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Ahhhhh okkkeyyyyy !
> 
> J'ai mis la moitié de ça moi et je pensais déjà avoir fait gros....
> 
> ...



En effet, faut pas hésiter ^^
Tu vas devenir un pro du démontage d'iBook  
C'est vrai que cette histoire est folle, surtout le fait qu'Apple ne reconnaisse toujours pas ce problème, et comme tu dis ça c'est de la bidouille, c'est bon pour la santé


----------



## kanako (7 Février 2008)

Moi je teste en direct combien de temps va tenir mon ordi avec carte mère neuve. Si je ne me trompe pas, les autres fois il a tenu 3-4 mois environ&#8230;


----------



## kertruc (7 Février 2008)

warren2312 a dit:


> En effet, faut pas hésiter ^^
> Tu vas devenir un pro du démontage d'iBook
> C'est vrai que cette histoire est folle, surtout le fait qu'Apple ne reconnaisse toujours pas ce problème, et comme tu dis ça c'est de la bidouille, c'est bon pour la santé



Moi la question que je me pose, c'est : s'il faut pousser, à la longue ça va se déformer et le problème va finalement (au Québec on dirait "éventuellement"  ) revenir...

Mais bon, maintenant on est tous ensemble dans ce test grandeur nature... 

J'avoue que finalement, ça m'amuse un peu...

Et oui : pour ouvrir l'iBook et changer le disque dur :

1ère fois : 3 heures
2ème fois : moins de 2 heures
3ème fois : 30 mn !! (mais j'ai triché parce que j'avais pas remis toutes les vis...)

4ème fois : je vous tiens au courant, mais on pourrait lancer une compète


----------



## warren2312 (7 Février 2008)

On va voir si eventuellement ca deforme, mais je ne pense pas car dans tous les cas tu as la cale plastique qui pousse + le middle shield + le top case donc je ne pense pas que le problème revienne. En tout cas ca fais un peu plus de 4 mois, et tout fonctionne pour le mieux.
Tu as bien raison de prendre ça à la rigolade, c'est tellement mieux.
J'ouvre officielement un concours du démonteur d'iBook le plus rapide


----------



## .Steff (8 Février 2008)

Oula faut que je récupère une caméra alors. Car ça doit faire un bonne dizaine de fois que je l'ouvre. 
Pas que pour airport je vous rassure !


----------



## pacis (8 Février 2008)

warren2312 a dit:


> ...
> J'ouvre officielement un concours du démonteur d'iBook le plus rapide



ibook 12" G3 600/700  : 
- démontage = 14 minutes 
- remontage = 45 minutes ( et à chaque fois, il me reste des vis ....   )


----------



## kertruc (8 Février 2008)

pacis a dit:


> ( et à chaque fois, il me reste des vis ....   )



ça s'appelle tricher !


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2008)

pacis a dit:


> ibook 12" G3 600/700  :
> - démontage = 14 minutes
> - remontage = 45 minutes ( et à chaque fois, il me reste des vis ....   )



10 minutes aller, 10 minutes retour


----------



## kertruc (10 Février 2008)

Pas mieux 

Bon, j'ai démonté à nouveau et j'ai mis un bon paquet de papier sulfurisé...

Test intensif : Télé en multiposte free + vidéo sur Quicktime : la machine chauffe, le ventilo n'en peut plus, mais pas de plantage...

Je vous tiens au courant, mais ça a l'air de marcher.


----------



## lamidenis (11 Février 2008)

Cool ! 
Je croise les doigts ! (pour toi pour que ça tienne longtemps et pour moi pour ne pas que ce problème m'arrive !  )

@+


----------



## .Steff (14 Février 2008)

Des nouvelles de mon coté.
Plutôt mauvaise.
En effet ma carte airport est maintenant complètement HS.
Donc tout allez bien, et là un kernel panic. Pas de panique j'éteins, j'attends un peu et je redémarre.
Et là rien...
Toujours rien...
Donc je démonte(10min15). J'enlève la carte, je démarre, et tout va bien. Je remet la carte. Et il ne démarre plus.
Après une demi heure de bataille, j'enlève la carte et je remonte. (12min30 et toutes les vis à leur place.)
J'en conclus, plus de airport pour moi, et vivement mon changement de portable (mac bien sur).


----------



## warren2312 (14 Février 2008)

Ouch !
Tu peux préciser un peu la situation et les circonstances ?
As-tu essayé de passer un AHT ou un ASD ?
Est-ce que le connecteur de ta carte AirPort est un peu dessoudé ?


----------



## .Steff (14 Février 2008)

Le problème c'est que je ne peux pas faire de Test hardware. vu que je ne peux pas démarrer l'ordi.
Les connecteurs sont en bonne état. 
Je vais essayer de récupérer une autre carte pour voir si ça vient bien de là.
Pas d'utilisation particulière avant le crash. Juste comme d'hab, un kernel panic !
Ca me manquait presque...


----------



## kertruc (14 Février 2008)

.Steff a dit:


> Des nouvelles de mon coté.
> Plutôt mauvaise.
> En effet ma carte airport est maintenant complètement HS.



C'était ma crainte... nous n'avons fait que repousser les limites... mais même en repoussant, on finit toujours par l'atteindre...

En tout cas chez moi, aucun problème depuis que j'ai mis la cale Airport...

Jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## .Steff (15 Février 2008)

J'éspère que ca durera longtemps. Moi ca fait déjà pas mal de temps je trouve.
J'ai mon Ibook depuis 2005 et j'avoue ne pas en avoir pris grand grand soin. Trimbalé entre chez moi, mon école et souvent amené pour des concerts, il a du prendre des coups mal placé. Mais il est quand même super solide je trouve.
Et bizarrement, c'est par l'intérieur qu'il commence à se dégrader.
Enfin bref, si il y a du neuf, je vous tient au courant.


----------



## warren2312 (15 Février 2008)

Je dois avouer que le mien aussi n'a pas été très protégé... Ca fais maintenant 5 mois que la cale est mise, et tout fonctionne bien encore aujourd'hui. As-tu essayé de mettre une cale qui recouvre toute la carte ? ( C'est ce qu'il y a présentement sur mon iBook. )


----------



## bebetof (15 Février 2008)

merci.


----------



## kertruc (15 Février 2008)

bebetof a dit:


> merci.



Pour un premier message, c'est un beau premier message !

Bienvenue sur Macgé


----------



## .Steff (17 Février 2008)

oui j'ai essayé la cale sur toute la carte. Rien y fait.
Tant pis pour le moment !


----------



## kertruc (25 Février 2008)

Si un admin nous regarde du haut des cieux :

Ce sujet ne pourrait-il pas mieux servir avec un titre plus explicite comme "Résoudre le kernnel Panic des iBook G4" ??

Je dis ça, je dis rien


----------



## mehdi.basri (28 Février 2008)

salut a tous , 
je viens de recevoir un ibook G4 1.42 avec ce maudit message , j'ai essayer d'installer une Cale sur la carte aiprort ( solution qui a deja fonctionnée sur un autre G4 1.33) ,helas toujours le meme probleme . 
Ce que je voudrais savoir svp,si le DD peut etre la cause ,ou bien carte graphique du mac . je viens de tenter un boot apartir du DVD d'installation ca bloque sur le logo apple .
merci pour vos reponses



config ibook 14"
CPU G4 1.42 ghz 
RAM 512 mo (integré) 
DD 60 Go toshiba (livré avec la machine )
L optique : Super drive 
carte airport integrée
os intallé : ?? (surrement 10.4.x) \dispose si besion des CD d'installations 10.4.6 / 10.4.0 / leopard ubuntu 7.10 et mac os classic  \
date de sortie : fin 2005


----------



## .Steff (2 Mars 2008)

Salut.
Désolé de ton problème. Tu pourrais peut-être regarder dans les logs de ta machine pour avoir la cause du kernel panic.
Je pense que c'est une bonne solution avant de changer de disque dur ou de carte airport.


----------



## mehdi.basri (4 Mars 2008)

merci pout ta reponse ,j'ai proceder a une analyse complete du DD ,mais rien a signaler ,je vous ai fait une copie du fichier "panic.log",mais je n'ai pas pu connaitre l'origine du probleme . 

Sat Jan 19 07:58:50 2008


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x400 - Inst access DAR=0x00000000E00C2000 PC=0x0000000000000000
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x2E930000)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x40009030; DAR=0xE00C2000; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x0003C744; R1=0x0D0ABE10; XCP=0x00000010 (0x400 - Inst access)
      Backtrace:
0x0001B930 0x000A9914 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2E930000)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x20AC8780)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.7.0: Fri May 26 15:20:53 PDT 2006; root:xnu-792.6.76.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0004): 0x400 - Inst access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00095718 0x00095C30 0x0002683C 0x000A8404 0x000ABD80 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x2E930000)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x40009030; DAR=0xE00C2000; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x0003C744; R1=0x0D0ABE10; XCP=0x00000010 (0x400 - Inst access)
      Backtrace:
0x0001B930 0x000A9914 
   Exception state (sv=0x20AC8780)
      PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x0000D030; DAR=0x00000000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00000000; R1=0x00000000; XCP=0x00000000 (Unknown)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.7.0: Fri May 26 15:20:53 PDT 2006; root:xnu-792.6.76.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********

svp , es ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ce que cela veut dire ? quelle est la cause du kernel panic ? merci .
Au fait ,es ce qu'un probleme au nivau de l'affichage ( image instable ,lignes horiz. qui apparaissent sur l'ecran ) peut causer un kernel panic ?


----------



## warren2312 (5 Mars 2008)

> Exception state (sv=0x2E930000)
> PC=0x00000000; MSR=0x40009030; DAR=0xE00C2000; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x0003C744; R1=0x0D0ABE10; XCP=0x00000010 (0x400 - Inst access)



C'est ta mémoire integrée qui fait defaut. Ce qui explique que tu ne peux pas booter sur le dvd d'install, ainsi que les problème de kernel panic. Étant donné que la mémoire est soudée sur la carte mère, c'est ta carte mère qui est defectueuse. Donc tu ne peux plus faire grand chose avec ta machine. Pour info, la carte mère coute ( pour le modèle 14" ) 950$ ( soit 800euros )

Désolé


----------



## mehdi.basri (5 Mars 2008)

bonjour, l'idée de changer de carte mère n'est pas envisageable car l'ibook ne m'appartient pas , je voulais juste aider un ami rien de plus .En plus ,a ce prix la il pourrais s'acheter un nouveau Pc ,voir même un mac book pro dual core 2 ....je Vais lui mettre une carte mère (1.33GHz / 256mo / ... )que j'ai en réserve.


----------



## kanako (27 Mars 2008)

kanako a dit:


> Je viens de récupérer mon ordi !
> Ils ont changé la carte mère (sans dec' ?) et voilà.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai le même problème que vous depuis l'année dernière. J'ai pas toucher à mon iBook depuis très longtemps jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur ce post et qui confirme que la carte mère de mon iBook est pas complètement morte.

Moi aussi ça a commencé avec des kernel panic et des déconnexion d'airport (sur le coup ça ne m'avais pas traversé l'esprit) pour moi ça venais de la Ram soudé a la carte mère. Donc N'étant plus son garanti je m'était résilier. Mais cette semaine je me suis mi en tête de sauver le book. Et de tenter le tout pour le tout avec cette histoire de Ram. J'ai donc dessouder la Ram de la carte mère et commandé une nouvelle ram pour la mettre dans le slot supplémentaire (Reste a s'avoir si c'est utilie et si ça peut marcher?? Certaine source confirme que la ram dessouder n'affecte pas la carte en elle même). Bref et en attendant de la recevoir je tombe sur ce topic qui me fais voir plus clair et surtout voir que je n'était pas tout seul. 

J'ai donc installé la petit feuille de papier sur la carte Airport et j'attend plus que ma mémoire pour enfin avoir le verdict : )


Voici une photo ci ça peut encore aider.


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (31 Mars 2008)

Viola le mac à redémarrer. je navigue de nouveau sans kernel panic.


----------



## warren2312 (1 Avril 2008)

> Viola le mac à redémarrer. je navigue de nouveau sans kernel panic.



Parfait, je suis content pour toi ;-)



> Et Vlan. Kernel pannic tout à l'heure !
> J'arrive pas à redémarer la bête.
> Le seul problème que je vois c'est encore ça : il a planté au moment où j'ai bougé (l'ordi était sur mon ventre)
> bon. il a tenu quoi ? 3 mois...
> OK...



Ah, un peu moins pour toi...  
Qui avait raison ? lol
En plus, Applee ne voudra rien savoir, et ne te proposera pas d'échanger ta machine même si elle dépasse les 3 réparations majeures, ni quoi que se soit d'autre.
Maintenant, tu es la seule personne à savoir ce que tu veux pour ta machine


----------



## Oracle (1 Avril 2008)

Effrayant! J'en découvre de ces trucs dingues! C'est quand même rassurant que les nouveaux modèles ne soient pas affectés par ce problème de Kernel Panic... :mouais:
Et Apple qui ne reconnait pas le problème, ça c'est fort


----------



## warren2312 (2 Avril 2008)

> Effrayant! J'en découvre de ces trucs dingues! C'est quand même rassurant que les nouveaux modèles ne soient pas affectés par ce problème de Kernel Panic...
> Et Apple qui ne reconnait pas le problème, ça c'est fort



Les nouveaux modèles s'appellent des MacBook, concernant les iBook, ceux concernès, sont les dernièrs modèles de cette gamme.  
Sinon, je comprend un peu quand même Apple sur le fait qu'ils ne prennent pas ça sous garantie, à vrai dire, ils ont déjà des suppléments à payer (REP, Repair Extension Program) : 
- iMac G5 1.6Ghz : Alimentation et carte Mère
- iMac G5 1.8Ghz : Alimentation
- eMac G4 : Carte mère
- Batterie MacBook et MacBook Pro
- Top Case MacBook...
Bref, croisons les doigts quand même :rateau:


----------



## kanako (2 Avril 2008)

oui, c'est vrai que ça fait déjà pas mal... Et comme ça fait un moment que cet ordi n'est plus vendu, Apple ne reconnaitra sûrement jamais ce problème. Enfin c'est ce que je pense. (il doit y avoir peu d'ibook dernière génération en circulation)

à propos de mon ibook, il est repartit en réparation (toujours sous garantie), je leur ai parlé de la bidouille, mais le mec dit que ça l'embête de faire du bricolage... Il me change à nouveau la carte mère et la carte airport en plus cette fois-ci. Il me fait ça en moins d'une semaine, c'est pour ça que je leur ai laissé malgrès tout et aussi parce qu'il m'a dit qu'au bout de trois fois, apple me changerais sûrement l'ordi et c'est la troisième fois. Pourquoi penses-tu que ce n'est pas possible ? Il est encore garantit jusqu'à fin aout.


----------



## warren2312 (2 Avril 2008)

Je pense que ce n'est pas possible, car sur tous les ibook que j'ai pu faire, apple n'a proposé que 500$ ou 600$ de réparation uniquement. Ils ne changent pas d'ordinateur, et il ne le rachètent pas, ils proposent juste un crédit sur la réparation du iBook.


----------



## kanako (3 Avril 2008)

mince... en tout cas merci pour toutes ces infos !


----------



## dapi (7 Septembre 2010)

J'ai pratiqué l'intervention de la cale l'année dernière, ça tenue environ 1 ans, puis j'ai du démonter mon ibook en juin car les Kernel Panic étaient de retour, et cette fois il a tenu 3 mois. Je viens d'avoir une plante magistrale, l'ordi complètement bloqué, impossible de le redémarrer, j'ai du enlever la batterie un certain temps pour qu'il redémarre, puis rapidement dévalider la carte Airport (il a replanté une fois avant que j'ai le temps d'aller dans le menu). Depuis il marche sans wifi, mais quand il passe en veille un moment, il ne se réveille plus.
Je me pose la question de l'utilité de le ré-ouvrir, les vis et la coque commencent à fatiguer, l'iBook a subit 4 démontages de ma part plus un du SAV Apple, déjà la carte Airport.
Si mon iBook pouvait encore faire un petit bout de chemin, ce serait bien, mais je pense aussi à la solution beaucoup plus onéreuse du MacBook Pro.


----------



## dapi (29 Septembre 2010)

J'ai fais le choix du MacBook Pro, mais j'ai pas dit mon dernier mot pour l'iBook, je l'ai redémonté pour caler la carte Airport, mais c'est toujours pas stable.
Je voudrait utilisé l'iBook dans un endroit fixe, puis-je enlever la carte Airport pour qu'il puisse fonctionner sans Kernel Panic? 
Sur l'iBook la carte Airport et le Bluetooth ne font-il qu'un?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (29 Septembre 2010)

je pense que oui


----------



## dapi (29 Novembre 2010)

J'ai enfin eu le temps d'enlever la carte Airport, l'iBook fonctionne bien, plus de wifi ni Bluetooth mais la stabilité est retrouvée.


----------



## dylanjoubin (21 Juillet 2011)

dapi a dit:


> J'ai enfin eu le temps d'enlever la carte Airport, l'iBook fonctionne bien, plus de wifi ni Bluetooth mais la stabilité est retrouvée.



mais quelle interet ? car mon ibook sans airport b'en c rien


----------



## .Steff (22 Juillet 2011)

Ca dépend, pour toi, peut-être que ce n'est plus rien, mais il y a quand même une prise ethernet, qui peut (encore) servir à quelque personne parfois ! 
Personnellement, ça m'allait bien quand ça m'est arrivé.


----------



## dapi (25 Octobre 2011)

dylanjoubin a dit:


> mais quelle interet ? car mon ibook sans airport b'en c rien



L'intérêt c'est que si j'avais laissé la carte Airport j'aurais un ordi qui plante tout le temps, alors que là il marche depuis bientôt 1 ans, mon fils en est très satisfait.

Mon iBook vas sur ses 6 ans la batterie est fatigué, le Wifi est HS, le disque est petit, ce serait un peu cher de le remettre au goût du jour, surtout que la carte Airport n'est pas HS, c'est le connecteur de la carte mère qui est défaillant. Donc il fini sa vie tranquillement en ordinateur de bureau.

Quand à moi j'ai acheté une nouvelle carte Airport avec un MacBook Pro autour, car il est clair que le Wifi et le Blutooth sont très utile pour une machine nomade.


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, bah je doit être chanceux alors, mon iBook G4 1,42 Ghz fonctionne toujours parfaitement avec son airport en revanche cele de mon 1,33 Ghé (14") elle chauffe et plante le mac aléatoirement mais ce n'est pas la carte ! Comme quoi, inversement des problème


----------

